# My white muscadine wine video recipe



## toddrod (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is a video I made of my 2011 white muscadine wine recipe.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RndghZEW5GI[/ame]

Hope this can help someone out.


----------



## Flem (Aug 21, 2011)

Great video Todd. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 21, 2011)

Todd that was an awesome video, probably one of the best I've seen made at home. Excellent job holding the camera while walking and showing us around. Oh Yeah, tell your neighbor to get his yard cut, it's pulling down the value of your vineyard. LOL 

Please post some more as you make them.


----------



## captainl (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool. I liked the shots of your trellis. I'm moving in a couple of weeks and I am trying to plan how I'm going to do my trellis system at the new house. I have 2 second year muscadines right now in large pots, jumbo and southern home. I'm probably going to get a few more muscadines and a few favorite or black spanish this spring.


----------



## toddrod (Aug 21, 2011)

You can here my neighbor cutting the grass as I am shooting the video. I use a Kodak Zi8 hand held camera which is very easy to control and keep steady. 

I made this video because, besides Waldo's Muscadine video, there just is not anything instructional on youtube for muscadine wine. I just hope this can help someone out with the process.


----------



## toddrod (Aug 21, 2011)

captainl said:


> Cool. I liked the shots of your trellis. I'm moving in a couple of weeks and I am trying to plan how I'm going to do my trellis system at the new house. I have 2 second year muscadines right now in large pots, jumbo and southern home. I'm probably going to get a few more muscadines and a few favorite or black spanish this spring.



I had wire running between the T post but the weight of the grapes was pulling in my end post so I put the top rail pipe this past winter. Works much better and is much sturdier for my purposes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 21, 2011)

Todd, I actually did the exact same thing. I had two wood posts with three wires pulled very tight to espalier my apple trees. I put a metel fence post between them and ran the same metel rail across the top into the wood posts to keep them straight.


----------



## toddrod (Nov 27, 2011)

sorry, I posted in the wrong post


----------



## toddrod (Jan 1, 2012)

I bottled this up today and I am not impressed at all with the flavor profile the D47 yeast gave it. It has a very pronounce musty flavor, unlike the clean, smooth flavor profile of the EC 118 yeast I normally use. The 118 gave it a flavor profile similar to Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2012)

Todd, could it be S02 you're tasting?


----------



## toddrod (Jan 1, 2012)

I do not think so. I has the exact same flavor as a commercial white muscadine wine, produced here in Louisiana, that I am not partial to. I really believe it is the yeast on this batch. Unfortunately it will be 1 yr (when my 2012 batch will be ready), before I will know for sure. I will not be giving away any this batch.


----------



## toddrod (Jan 2, 2012)

just a little more information. The wine had this flavor before I did my final addition of sulfite to bottle. I have done previous batches like this before and the only thing that changed was the yeast in this recipe.


----------



## toddrod (Jan 5, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Todd, could it be S02 you're tasting?



So I drank another bottle today while cleaning 40 lbs of catfish and that flavor is now gone. So I guess you were right in that it probably was the Sulfite I was tasting.


----------

